# Hydroponics grow,slight temperature problem,please help



## babymonkey (Jan 25, 2010)

hi
im having a few probs with my temperature,ive only just started out & just bought all the equipment,ive not actually got any plants in the buddha tent yet as im just testing the room trying to get the temperature down so i can throw my cuttings straight in
at the minute it keeps going upto 109 degrees which is way too high

im using a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 m buddha tent,with 2 x 600 HPS lights with an 8 inch extractor (800cpm),
even if i just use 1 600w sodium light it only goes down to 94 degrees.

i need all the help i can get as this is my 1st grow,ive been reading alot & it mentions to use a fan inside the tent to cool it down,either blowing through the top of the plants or blowing towards the 2 x 600 w bulbs.

forgot to mention im only in a 3 bedroom house with no attic & i have the tent in my bedroom.

i know if i put the tent at the other end of the room by the window it will probably bring the temp down but im worried about the noise it`ll give off with the neighbours

please can someone give me some ideas of what to do ?

please check out my early pictures

am i missing something,can anyone guide me to get the temp down ??

much apprceiated

thanks
in the pictures ive numbered a few things in case picture quality is poor

1:this is my 8inch (800cpm twin fan extractor)
2)is my vent holes,as you can see 1 is being used for my extractor
3)my thermometer
4)these are my 2 x 600w HPS lamps with sodium bulb
5)this is where the other end of the extractor comes out of my buddha tent,ill also be using a carbon filter & odur sock as well


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

You must locate a source of clean, fresh air to draw into the tent.  An 8" fan sucks some serious CFMs and unless you give it an equal amount of fresh intake air then all you are doing is blowing hot air around the room.  I also would stick with one 600 (which is plenty for such a small space) until the temp problem is solved.  You will be chasing your tail with heat generated by open reflectors - the heat radiates all around the fixture.  Closed, ventilated hoods are more controllable.  And keep the intake for the exhaust inside the tent above the reflectors and not below.

Do all that and you might drop the temp to the high 80's unless you can find a source for fresh cold intake air.  Turn on the other 600 and you will be right back to where you started.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi
> im having a few probs with my temperature,ive only just started out & just bought all the equipment,ive not actually got any plants in the buddha tent yet as im just testing the room trying to get the temperature down so i can throw my cuttings straight in
> at the minute it keeps going upto 109 degrees which is way too high
> 
> ...


 
*:holysheep:  can you get it hotter?? lol sorry.. whats with the over kill on lighting wow... theres no way in heck your gonna cool that tent down running them 2 lights without coold hoods.. or a cool tube..  you may get away with one light in there..*
*which one are you going to use an odour sock or carbon filter you only need one..  as well as your 1 800cfm pulls air but is there enough air being replaced..???? you should have a possitive air hooked up IMO if your gonna try to run open hoods like that your gonna need A/C...*
*3x3x6 tent 2 600W seems like alot of over kill..*
*LH*


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> You must locate a source of clean, fresh air to draw into the tent. An 8" fan sucks some serious CFMs and unless you give it an equal amount of fresh intake air then all you are doing is blowing hot air around the room. I also would stick with one 600 (which is plenty for such a small space) until the temp problem is solved. You will be chasing your tail with heat generated by open reflectors - the heat radiates all around the fixture. Closed, ventilated hoods are more controllable. And keep the intake for the exhaust inside the tent above the reflectors and not below.
> 
> Do all that and you might drop the temp to the high 80's unless you can find a source for fresh cold intake air. Turn on the other 600 and you will be right back to where you started.


 
hi m8 thanks for a reply,can you explain what the hoods with cool tubes are ?

ive heard alot about these,but i was told that the 600wHPS lights with soldium bulbs are the best out there ?

also is there anything i can put in my bedroom to get some fresh air around the room,so inside the grow tent will cool down,i dont know maybe a fan or something?

much apprceiate if you can continue to help me

thanks


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *:holysheep: can you get it hotter?? lol sorry.. whats with the over kill on lighting wow... theres no way in heck your gonna cool that tent down running them 2 lights without coold hoods.. or a cool tube.. you may get away with one light in there..*
> *which one are you going to use an odour sock or carbon filter you only need one.. as well as your 1 800cfm pulls air but is there enough air being replaced..???? you should have a possitive air hooked up IMO if your gonna try to run open hoods like that your gonna need A/C...*
> *3x3x6 tent 2 600W seems like alot of over kill..*
> *LH*


 
hi m8
again thanks for replying,ive actually got someone helping me who`s grew over 50 crops,but he only comes about twice  a week & always seems to blame the equipment,also he said that with the 2 600w lights in,i will get about 28 ounces out of it as he has done many times before.

right so im on my own now & need all the guidence as poss...

where do i go from here,do i buy these cooler hoods & cool tubes or can i buy somethin to put outside the tent to give out some fresh air ?

many thanks much apprceiated


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

ive turned 1 of the 600w lights off,& added a 6 inch squirral turbo extractor to it,left it for 2 hours & now its down to 84 degrees F,which is some good news...
but i want to add another light,maybe swop the 600w for a 400w light,any ideas of what i can add either in the tent or outside the tent in my bedroom

thanks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 26, 2010)

do a  google search for "air cooled reflectors"...thats what you need. if you are downto 84f then an air cooled hood will fix it right up.


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> do a google search for "air cooled reflectors"...thats what you need. if you are downto 84f then an air cooled hood will fix it right up.


 
hi m8
thanks for the advise,ill probably be purchasing one of them in the next week,would i be able to buy 2 x 600 Watt Sputnik Air Cooled Lighting Systems & attach them to my 600w HPS lights that i alraedy have or dosnt it work like that ?

many thanks


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi m8
> again thanks for replying,ive actually got someone helping me who`s grew over 50 crops,but he only comes about twice a week & always seems to blame the equipment,also he said that with the 2 600w lights in,i will get about 28 ounces out of it as he has done many times before.
> 
> right so im on my own now & need all the guidence as poss...
> ...


 
*Some one here will correct me if im wrong. but theres no way your gonna get 28 oz out of a 3x3x6 tent thats a dream we all have lol... *
*dont want to sound rude.. dont care if this guy has grown 1million crops.. theres a few things if you learn you will be fine on your own.. 1st is more isnt always better... with 1 600w you will have more then enough light.. do 2 tents then if you wnt to use that light that bad..   cant blame the equipment.. who installed it.. .....  get yourself a nice air cooled hood... throw it in run your tent 1 light air cooled hood ... like puff said you'll be fine..*
*but 28oz lol thats a dream.. i got 7oz.. in my tent my 1st go last yr... and its at 8sqft... hope this helps a lil .. now that yer on yer own man.. lets do this up right.. maximie your area.. and show dreams how much you can actually do with out overkill.. *
*LH*


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Some one here will correct me if im wrong. but theres no way your gonna get 28 oz out of a 3x3x6 tent thats a dream we all have lol... *
> *dont want to sound rude.. dont care if this guy has grown 1million crops.. theres a few things if you learn you will be fine on your own.. 1st is more isnt always better... with 1 600w you will have more then enough light.. do 2 tents then if you wnt to use that light that bad.. cant blame the equipment.. who installed it.. ..... get yourself a nice air cooled hood... throw it in run your tent 1 light air cooled hood ... like puff said you'll be fine..*
> *but 28oz lol thats a dream.. i got 7oz.. in my tent my 1st go last yr... and its at 8sqft... hope this helps a lil .. now that yer on yer own man.. lets do this up right.. maximie your area.. and show dreams how much you can actually do with out overkill.. *
> *LH*


 
hi m8
i take your word for it,im only saying what the guy has told me,you sound like you know what your talking about as youve grown before,im going to have a go with what you said,ill keep taking pictures of the whole process,& hope i can get help off everyone all the way through,the cuttings are ready for the weekend so ill take a picture when there up & running...

im going to stick to the 1 600w light for the minute through teh veggie stage

very much aprceiated for your advise & hope you can follow me through it all


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 26, 2010)

> Some one here will correct me if im wrong.


Won't be me! I had 8sq. ft packed with bud SOG style and only got 9oz from it. I'm trying to picture what 28oz in that area would look like.......it is a beautiful picture but I'm not sure it could happen.


----------



## zem (Jan 26, 2010)

i think you might be making a much more basic mistake i mean your room is cooking i dont think your exhausting properly. make sure your exhaust goes straight out of your room into an open space where it completely leaves the place and get your intake from acompletely different source of FRESH air. if your exhausting into a closed space then your doing nothing and if your intaking from a closed space your also doing nothing. create a fresh airflow and check your temps without any oscilating fans. oscilating fans DONT lower down temps they just movethe air, you can run them after your temp problem is dealt with. hope this helps


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 26, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> i think you might be making a much more basic mistake i mean your room is cooking i dont think your exhausting properly. make sure your exhaust goes straight out of your room into an open space where it completely leaves the place and get your intake from acompletely different source of FRESH air. if your exhausting into a closed space then your doing nothing and if your intaking from a closed space your also doing nothing. create a fresh airflow and check your temps without any oscilating fans. oscilating fans DONT lower down temps they just movethe air, you can run them after your temp problem is dealt with. hope this helps


 
hi zem,yes i will try this & get some updated pictures uploaded of my setup as my cuttings are coming on saturday,so need different ideas & a load of advice as this is my 1st grow

much appreciated for taking time to reply


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi zem,yes i will try this & get some updated pictures uploaded of my setup as my cuttings are coming on saturday,so need different ideas & a load of advice as this is my 1st grow
> 
> much appreciated for taking time to reply


 
*where does your fresh air come from?? and where do you pump your hot "exhausted" air?? have you tried running a passive duct hose  to your tent from a cool source or fresh  air?? like zem said if your venting it out and just sucking it back in your not doin a whole lot.. i had this problem with my tent.. i wasnt drawing fresh air far enough away.. or exhausting my hot tent ait far enough away. lol either way you look at it i was suckin in hot air..  your either gonna have to vent out of the room the tent is in.. or bring fresh air in from another room that the tents not in.. personally i would vent out of the room..  hope this helps some if any..*
*LH*


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 26, 2010)

i agree that 28 oz is extremely optimistic.  but maybe that's weighing the whole plant and not just nugs.  

regardless the hoods you need fresh air in and stale air out, like everyone has said bro...  look to attic or window for a source of outside-of-the-room air and the same to get rid of it.  its a 2-way process.. you can't vent without intake air, and you can't take in fresh air without somewhere for it to go...


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 27, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *where does your fresh air come from?? and where do you pump your hot "exhausted" air?? have you tried running a passive duct hose to your tent from a cool source or fresh air?? like zem said if your venting it out and just sucking it back in your not doin a whole lot.. i had this problem with my tent.. i wasnt drawing fresh air far enough away.. or exhausting my hot tent ait far enough away. lol either way you look at it i was suckin in hot air.. your either gonna have to vent out of the room the tent is in.. or bring fresh air in from another room that the tents not in.. personally i would vent out of the room.. hope this helps some if any..*
> *LH*


 
hi (lefthand)
at the minute the hot air out the tent is only being pumped just above the tent as in the picture,i think by the comments that this is my major concern on trying to pump the hot air into an attic or window.

the only prob is i dont have an attic & i have a flat roof,also pumping hot air out my bedroom window may be out the question for me as i have neighbours all around me.
you guys are all out t o help me so i think ill try & see what i can come up with
many many thanks & hope you can keep the advise coming in

ps :ive just bought a cooler/humidifier for my bedroom,is there anyway that this can help ?


----------



## babymonkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> i agree that 28 oz is extremely optimistic. but maybe that's weighing the whole plant and not just nugs.
> 
> regardless the hoods you need fresh air in and stale air out, like everyone has said bro... look to attic or window for a source of outside-of-the-room air and the same to get rid of it. its a 2-way process.. you can't vent without intake air, and you can't take in fresh air without somewhere for it to go...


 
hi (old_sssc_guy)
first thanks for the reply & advise to hel me out,as i mentioned to (lefthand) ,ive a few probs as ive no attic & dont really want to use the window but i will see what i can do

also i bought a cooler/humidifier for the bedroom is ther anyway this can help

im thinking if i can get the hotair out the bedroom,then i can use the cooler in the bedroom for the fresh air


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

babymonkey said:
			
		

> hi (old_sssc_guy)
> first thanks for the reply & advise to hel me out,as i mentioned to (lefthand) ,ive a few probs as ive no attic & dont really want to use the window but i will see what i can do
> 
> also i bought a cooler/humidifier for the bedroom is ther anyway this can help
> ...


 
*pictures.. will help this process,hehehe  good morning sir.. now whats behind the closet?? above?? around.... your going to want some wheres to run that ducting.. do you have a basemen??? or celler?? some wheres you could pull fresh air from?? whats bellow the tent?? a window unit  may help you in this situation.. it wil lbring in frsh ait to the room cool fresh air.. look normal from the outside..  and you can cober the rest of the window up... then if all about need be you could probally even tap into to window unit and draw air from the vent using an inline.. will also frovide fresh air without runnin a/c..theres an option.. then all you have to do is find a place to vent..*
*LH *


----------

